# Building a surf cart



## nissan11

Im heading to the beach this August and I would like to build a surf cart before the trip. I havd done a lot of searching and research and have started to lean away from my original plans of building a "hot dog cart" to pull in the sand. Ive got a huge pier cart and I love being able to carry 2 coolers, 2 tackle boxes, 2 chairs, bag with a change of clothes, 6 rods, maglight, gaff, pier net, radio, and all kinds of other crap. I was originally wanting to basically copy this cart design, but use aluminum and wider tires. Im now thinking it will be too much for sand.


I modified my rack to carry the pier cart, so I can use it for the surf cart too...










My questions...

Can I use wide, smooth tires, like the ones on the front of a zero turn mower, or do I really need Wheeleez tires? 

Should I only have 2 tires, or can I build a wagon style cart with 4 whees. In other words, will the extra 2 tires make too much extra drag?

Aluminum is expensive, would I be better off just spending $250 on a cart, or can I save some money by building it myself. I have all the tools and skill needed to fabricate aluminum and steel. 

Steel is much heavier than aluminum, but its WAY cheaper. Could I try building a very basic steel frame and the use the money I saved on Wheeleez tires/wheels? What should my goal be for the weight of the empty cart when finished? Any other ideas? 

Thanks guys! , David


----------



## junkmansj

this might be a start

http://www.instructables.com/id/SURF-FISHING-CART-TRAILER/step4/Constructing-the-CageBasket/


----------



## AbuMike

It looks like it will work fine. Only thing I would do different is get those rods out of the vertical position. A bird strike at highway speed and you will have a pile of very expensive toothpicks....


----------



## HStew

Great looking set-up!!! Some of these beaches have easier access than others. Some you just pull up,park and wheel out to the beach, easy as that. 12 miles away just pull up park and just haul your mess up 20 or so steps then about 30 steep steps down before you hit sand!!! I prefer one that has 2 inflatable wheels, carries 1 chair,4 rods.sand spikes,flea rake,small cooler(30 qt. ?) white bucket for rigs, it,s a Jr. size not the biggest one that you see on sale (store bought).


----------



## nissan11

That cart does not work in the sand, I need something with wide tires that is much lighter.


----------



## HStew

The tires on your rig don't look round enough.


----------



## street1840

I built a cart out of PVC pipe for a fraction of a store bought cart. Then the cost of wheels is not an issue. It is rather sturdy to. Just an idea


----------



## GreenFord

I had the exact same cart you have there and ran it about 4 years until it rotted to the point it wasn't any fun to pull. I just gave to a guy to go back to it's life as a garden cart. I must say it was a lot cheaper the others for what I needed. Now I rarely fish places I can't drive or yak to so I don't need one any more. I did find a lot of the aluminum ones were cheaper at bait shops then direct from the manufacturer. I have seen a PVC one that looked good too.


----------



## smlobx

If you can't drive to where you want to fish you need to think about going minimalist and just carry the things you need. Otherwise you won't be able to get very far with a heavy cart.
I like the idea of a pcv one, lightweight and doesn't rust and probably cheaper than steel as well...


----------



## mwhuffman

smlobx said:


> If you can't drive to where you want to fish you need to think about going minimalist and just carry the things you need. Otherwise you won't be able to get very far with a heavy cart.
> I like the idea of a pcv one, lightweight and doesn't rust and probably cheaper than steel as well...


Smaller and lighter is the way to go. I've been using a cart with Wheeleez wheels for several years and I'm constantly evaluating what I carry and how much it weighs. I started out carrying what I thought I needed and wore myself out pulling around gear I never ended up using. So now I go light and enjoy my trips a lot more. You have to experiment with it to find out what works for you.


----------



## lil red jeep

I had a very similar cart to the yellow one pictured and it DID NOT pull in the sand. That was the reason I sat back and waited for the right opportunity to pick up an aluminum pier cart from the marketplace here. Lots of other places to look, but every year several show up here and are almost always obtainable at a good price. Something about two extra tires and none of them being wide enough to stay on top of the sand! Mine worked great for pier fishing though.


----------



## junkmansj

Just bought this off E-Bay,added my wheels

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/P1000394.jpg


----------



## nissan11

Those are Wheeleez tires/wheels, right? What size are they?

Im still leaning torwards building a basic steel frame with the wheeleez wheels/tires.


----------



## AtlantaKing

I've found that the cart design is fairly customizable, ie, you can build it however big/small/tall/short/wide/narrow you'd like, as long as it's well built. However, for sand, nothing beats the Wheeleez balloon tires. I use a pair of 16" tires on my cart (a Fish'n'Mate cart) and it just glides over the sand. I've loaded it down with over a hundred pounds of gear and it still pulls nicely. Although the steel would work, the extra weight would translate into extra work...


----------



## FishinMortician

If you can fabricate one out of aluminum.....that would be the way to go. Use the standard cart as a reference.

Weight is important....not just out on the sand but getting the thing in and out of the truck.

Rubber tires don't work in soft sand. Problem is that they must crush the sand in front of the tire before it will move forward. Which means as you pull.....you have to fight the resistance the sand imposes on you as it resists being compacted. The Wheeleze tires are polyeurethane. They deform easily. This allows the tire to flex and in doing so climb on top of the sand. From there it maintains itself and rolls along nicely.

I doubt you will be happy buying big fat rubber tires. They will not deform and you will end up pulling too hard. Which will limit how far you will be willing to travel down the beach. But....if the beach has soft sand for only part of the pull.....and you can get down on the hard packed sand fairly quickly.....then yes- save some money.

The rubber tires work great for pier carts, where the surface is hard. There....rubber beats the Wheeleze tires.

Use one inch aluminum tubing for the axles. Tubing is actually stronger than a solid rod.

It would be hard to beat the standard cart. It can be done, but the effort might not be worth it. Those carts are so light weight, and they last.

I really enjoy my cart and I just bought two more wheeleze for the front. 11" size were on sale recently. Here is an old picture, without the new tires mounted.











With four tires......my biggest concern will be in trying to stop it. LOL

Good luck


----------



## yerbyray

Here is a thought that I have had. Take one of the Aluminum Cargo Carrier Trays from some place like Harbor Freight (http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-aluminum-cargo-carrier-92655.html) and not install the steel trailer hitch reciever. Go and get two small Stainless U-bolts, an axles, and bend up a pull handle from electrical conduit.

You could get some flat aluminum stock and change the height of the sides...the possibilities are endless.

I am going to do this in July and make one for a bike trailer.


----------



## nissan11

That's not a bad idea, but that's almost as much as a small surf cart.


----------



## yerbyray

Yeah but it is much longer and fully rectangular so it can be loaded modularly. Look around and you can find Harbor Freight coupons and get that thing for 20-25 bucks less than list.



nissan11 said:


> That's not a bad idea, but that's almost as much as a small surf cart.


----------



## junkmansj

Check out this site many ideas

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/category-outside/

http://www.instructables.com/id/SURF-FISHING-CART-TRAILER/

http://www.instructables.com/id/SURF-FISHING-CART-TRAILER/step4/Constructing-the-CageBasket/


----------



## nissan11

This is what I'm leaning towards...


----------



## nissan11

42' of 1 1/2" wide 1/8" thick square aluminum tubing is $130 and two 11" wheeleez tires/wheels are $140, so I'm looking at roughly $270 for this project, plus PVC for rod holders and the piece of tube for an axle. That's about the price of a premade large surf cart with standard tires, I think it's called the sr?

My cart will have much more awesomeness and the wheeleez tires, so I think it will be well worth it. I just need to confirm that my welder is capable of welding aluminum (something I assumed but should have checked out first), then I will order the materials and get started. 
Oh yeah, my cart is going to have drink holders, maybe even a livewell over the axle, 6 volt battery and running lights...


----------



## nissan11

Well I just confirmed my welder can NOT do aluminum, so now I am looking at building a skeleton cart out of mild steel.


----------



## mwhuffman

nissan11 said:


> 42' of 1 1/2" wide 1/8" thick square aluminum tubing is $130 and two 11" wheeleez tires/wheels are $140, so I'm looking at roughly $270 for this project, plus PVC for rod holders and the piece of tube for an axle. That's about the price of a premade large surf cart with standard tires, I think it's called the sr?
> 
> My cart will have much more awesomeness and the wheeleez tires, so I think it will be well worth it. I just need to confirm that my welder is capable of welding aluminum (something I assumed but should have checked out first), then I will order the materials and get started.
> Oh yeah, my cart is going to have drink holders, maybe even a livewell over the axle, 6 volt battery and running lights...


You may want to rethink the 11" Wheeleeze wheels. Your cart looks to be as large as the Sr. ready made cart and most people run 16's or even 19's on those.


----------



## HuskyMD

I know it's not nearly as fun, but you could just buy a used aluminum cart and place wheeleez wheels on it. Then you'll get a cart with the wheeleez for the price of buying a new cart with crappy wheels.

I have an aluminum cart my wife bought off ebay. I think it was $90. It is not the name brand cart. Yet, I used to own the name brand cart, and the quality is the exact same. The only difference is the cart I got is really wide, making it no good for piers, just the beach.


----------



## GreenFord

yerbyray said:


> Here is a thought that I have had. Take one of the Aluminum Cargo Carrier Trays from some place like Harbor Freight (http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-aluminum-cargo-carrier-92655.html) and not install the steel trailer hitch reciever. Go and get two small Stainless U-bolts, an axles, and bend up a pull handle from electrical conduit.
> 
> You could get some flat aluminum stock and change the height of the sides...the possibilities are endless.
> 
> I am going to do this in July and make one for a bike trailer.


Keep your eye out for that one on sale. I picked mine up a while ago on sale for $79. I turned into my surf rack for the Jeep.


----------



## yerbyray

GreenFord said:


> Keep your eye out for that one on sale. I picked mine up a while ago on sale for $79. I turned into my surf rack for the Jeep.


That is awesome. I can't wait to get one as I am waiting for a trip to a town that has a Harbor Freight. I am going to convert mine into a trailer for my mountain bike but it will have a few rod holders so it can do dual purpose. I found at a yard sale two kid's bike tires that I plan on running but it will have the capability to swap out larger tires for sand.


----------



## Green Cart

Look in My Photo Gallery for a picture of my green cart. Had forgotten how to include the pic as an image. Sorry! Maybe someone can do it for me (SMILE)!


----------



## Green Cart

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/asset.php?fid=5395&uid=11391&d=1307903076


----------



## Green Cart




----------

